# sitting on Bob Sykes



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Sitting out here on Sykes, will update if we get anything


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

You honestly may have better luck catching a fish out there right now if you throw all your rigs out without any bait/hooks. Best of luck man.


----------



## Gaffed (Oct 5, 2007)

i Caught Nothing Myself... Boo!


----------



## Kyle R (Oct 5, 2013)

How are the sheep head looking out there? I wanna take the bow out


----------



## New2Florida (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm going to head out there around 3-7 hopefully something bites


----------



## New2Florida (Jan 29, 2014)

No luck today, not a single bite


----------

